# Show us your collections thread!!



## phill (Oct 5, 2020)

This is for collections, great and small, doesn't matter what you collect, anything can go here!!   Best keep it clean I think, but it would be great to see if anyone does collect things, what they collect and so on 

I'll try and get a few pics of what I have at home and see how people react to the thread   If needed it can get deleted  

So everyone, unleash the collections!!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2020)

What if someone collects coins or stones, does this thread end in the Lounge?

Or did you mean tech related collections.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 5, 2020)

bet you carnt tell what collect




this is my obsyroom sorta shed indoors. yes telescopes these are the ones i use day to day but theres 50year worth in the loft because i carnt bear to part with them about another 20 or so.


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> What if someone collects coins or stones, does this thread end in the Lounge?
> 
> Or did you mean tech related collections.


In the first post, whatever you got as long as it clean  (like no certain magazines for example?! ) But no pretty much anything 



xtreemchaos said:


> bet you carnt tell what collect
> View attachment 170878
> this is my obsyroom sorta shed indoors. yes telescopes these are the ones i use day to day but theres 50year worth in the loft because i carnt bear to part with them about another 20 or so.


Posters??


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 5, 2020)

yes there my grandsons he insists on putting them up   , theres 3 that are shots ive took. i also collect illnesses but it would be right to take pics


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 5, 2020)

I used to collect games/consoles and sports cards back in the 80s and early 90s (but all was stolen and sold by my older brother) and the only things I still have that I collect are physical PC games and Garfield stuff. Unfortunately I have no where to house them to show them off....so they're all boxed up in the closet at home.

Physical PC games - My collection has dwindled over the years and is only about half the size of what it was. I'm sitting on roughly 6-7 dozen games with original boxes/manuals/art/etc. I was unemployed for a stint of time some years back and made around $1500 selling off about half of them. Sad to see them go, but they helped cover some bills during this time.
*Some PC Game pictures:*



Spoiler



*











*

Games here in the box and the individual ones - that's a total of 58 games. I've got another box with just as many, plus a desk drawer that's got 30 more. Guess I have more than I remember. Sitting on about 12 dozen or so physical copies of games.




Garfield stuff - I haven't picked up anything Garfield related in the past decade or more. I used to have every comic book released by Jim Davis up until about the year 2006 or so. I remember finding Garfield fun when I was young and learning how to read, I just got hooked on him and picked up his books every time I found a new one.

*My Garfield stuff is in a container under the stairs....I'm not digging it out for a picture.*


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m going to let you give it  the presentation it deserve I just hoard it all in boxes...


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 5, 2020)

This is my proof that I am very social person since 1992.
My share of  SQL cards.
I can use three foreign languages but I can write only at ENG, my default GREEK.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> This is my proof that I am very social person since 1992.
> My share of  SQL cards.
> I can use three foreign languages but I can write only at ENG, my default GREEK.



So just a question. When you have a conversation with someone via SW in another place far away they send cards?


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 9, 2020)

Jetster said:


> So just a question. When you have a conversation with someone via SW in another place far away they send cards?



It was that way back then, as confirmation that we had a *long range* contact. 
Long range contact this is something rare,  our equipment using Low RF power, but at special nights they are created  windows at the sky, the signal gets reflected from Greece up to:
England
Spain
France
Portugal
Africa
Saudi Arabia
Norway

Its like a round stem of signal strength than full coverage (Giant Doughnut Cake), and the window stays open for 20 minutes the most and only at night.



kiriakost said:


> My share of * QSL* cards.


Spelling correction


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> It was that way back then, as confirmation that we had a *long range* contact.
> Long range contact this is something rare,  our equipment using Low RF power, but at special nights they are created  windows at the sky, the signal gets reflected from Greece up to:
> England
> Spain
> ...


Good skills to have. Shit hits the fan and it may be the only form of communication. I tried getting into it at one point, just got bored with it.
The cards are cool


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 9, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Good skills to have. Shit hits the fan and it may be the only form of communication. I tried getting into it at one point, just got bored with it.
> The cards are cool


Some nights the band this s full of crackling noise = Best to talk with nearby local people.
Some nights there is no one to talk to = every one is busy with something else.
Some nights the miracle of long distance works.

I did left all that behind after getting connected to internet at 1998.
As electronics specialist I was care most at testing the equipment than talking to truck drivers. 
I am fully capable to repair anything working at SW, FM, VHF.

Nowadays they are Legal club of radio amateurs, you may give exams and become a licensed radio system operator.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2020)

Might not be what you wanted for this thread.... but.... 

I collect RAM




and stickers.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2020)

That definitely belongs in here    Very nice collection there @sneekypeet !!    Is it all DDR3/DDR4?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Might not be what you wanted for this thread.... but....
> 
> I collect RAM



Way better than these... RAMz


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 9, 2020)

cor theres more ram there than a field of sheep. well done a great collection for sure and the sticker too.


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 9, 2020)

I have one position open for the ASUS GTS1660 Super OC Mini  badge.
Too bad that Prolima-tech never made a badge for the Armageddon cooling tower.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 9, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Might not be what you wanted for this thread.... but....
> 
> I collect RAM
> View attachment 171293
> ...



Pretty much whole Bowie discography on vinyl plus around forty special edition singles and some books on subject 









On top of that 100 pounds of collectibles from t-shirts through mugs ,shoes ,bags etc. to very nice Japanise woodcut print .
Cheers.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2020)

phill said:


> That definitely belongs in here    Very nice collection there @sneekypeet !!    Is it all DDR3/DDR4?



There is one kit of DDR3 in there.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Pretty much whole Bowie discography on vinyl plus around forty special edition singles and some books on subject
> View attachment 171316
> View attachment 171317
> View attachment 171318
> ...


You missed out the cat!!   

Thank you for sharing!! 



sneekypeet said:


> There is one kit of DDR3 in there.


The rest is DDR4??


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2020)

phill said:


> You missed out the cat!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!!
> 
> ...


Yes sir!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Yes sir!


I don't have that much DDR4 but damn!!    Any particular favourites??


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2020)

G. Skill royals... Well anything tridentZ. Got a few that are not shown I like too, but I'm gonna fill another tray here in a week or three.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2020)

G Skill is my go to for my main overclocking RAM, I've a few kits of the Patriot Steel stuff which was too good a price to miss at £100 a 32GB kit, so when the G Skill kits where double the money...  Ouch....


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 10, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Pretty much whole Bowie discography on vinyl plus around forty special edition singles and some books on subject
> View attachment 171316
> View attachment 171317
> View attachment 171318
> ...



Alright that's fucking cool. Damn dude.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2020)

phill said:


> G Skill is my go to for my main overclocking RAM, I've a few kits of the Patriot Steel stuff which was too good a price to miss at £100 a 32GB kit, so when the G Skill kits where double the money...  Ouch....


I too enjoy what Patriot has. The top tray has a bunch of newer and older pats in it.


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 10, 2020)

Maybe no one of the fresh amateurs buying quality gear for digital photography, they are aware that there is a digital camera since 2000 that this is in denial to become a pensioner or die.

C2100 Ultra Zoom *or* by the nickname (which this received by us which love perfection) *UZI , *this is a living proof that we have the technology to create long lasting electronics.
This camera enter the market at price point of 1000 $ US,  I paid 1200 Euro for it.
Over the years I did succeed collecting from eBay auctions, entire set of accesories and add-on lens,  and another two cameras just for safety, that my pile of accessories will not be trashed in case of an accident = dead camera.  

I do not intent to add pictures of my entire gear, its a big collection, but they are some very rare historic facts from that era which they are good enough to create a strong impression.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 10, 2020)

Cameras and lens now you talking. well done.



in the Astro imaging world we was using CCDs from the early 90s, theres a early one in this pic can you spot it ?.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2020)

A bit of this and that from countries I've been to in my travels, front & back;






EDIT;
In case any of you are curious, in order, $1 Silver Certificate US, 5 Pounds UK, 50 Rubles RU, $2 Dollers US, 10 Rubles, 250 Dinars Iraq(before the reissue prints), 20 Skeqal Israel.

As well as some silly-money I've collected;



The $1,000,000 bill was actually somewhat convincing until you look closely at it.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> A bit of this and that from countries I've been to in my travels, front & back;
> View attachment 171386
> View attachment 171387
> As well as some silly-money I've collected;
> ...


Tsk,tsk rolling in monies like that when folks can not even get theirs 3080's ...


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2020)

Tech and books.
I love collecting Sony audio players, be they walkman's, discmans, midisc or mp3 players, I also collect headphones.
I collect manga, less nowadays, but recently bought Blame master edition, it was so high quality i bought it, even though I have another older blame collection. I am currently collecting Aria the Masterpiece, the books are luxurious...

I used to collect, lighters, calendars, coins, and I guess that's about it...


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 12, 2020)

At the years 2008 ~2009, I did engage with bench top multimeter repairs.
Originally I was up to upgrade my tools about me getting ready for electronics repairs for industrial applications of the next decade 2020.
While I did purchase back then freshest high-end handheld multimeter and other tools, I thought also as a good idea to get older and much cheaper used bench top multimeter from the USA, and to perform repair, restoration, and adjustment of calibration.

What I could not imagine, this is that my work of posting pictures and text of my restoration projects anonymously in to a forum, that this it will help my own discoverability by industry leaders of the electrical test and measurement sector.
They invite me to become their product tester, they requested my feedback, and this later on becomes my motive at stating my Blog two years later.
In summary this specific collection among smart handling of incoming opportunities, these changed my life to the better.
My gain, this is that I did become compatible to touch and explore more sophisticated equipment, and also a glimpse of international fame.








Therefore you better beware of what you are collecting


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

I must get my butt in gear and put up a few pics of the collections I have here...  I start the thread and everyone else has put in something but me!!  Outrageous!!    Where's a mod when you need one.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2020)

I've got more pics of my collections. This time keyboards, mice and various other hardware I currently have.

The mice are custom painted by me.


My collection of Command & Conquer games.


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

This is turning out to be an amazing thread!!   Thank you everyone for posting up pictures of what you collect  

I will do my best to get a few things up and sorted for you all later on


----------



## DrCR (Oct 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester, your photos reminded me of how much I miss old video card box art. Some were entertainingly crazy.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 25, 2020)

Awesome thread! Love your guy's collections.

I collect many things, here's some of my Star Wars collection.










































Any of you guys collect action figures too? I would love to see your collections.


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2020)

Right, well, over 3 weeks since I started this thread and I've not yet put anything in it (all a Mod damn it!! ) so without further ado....  Here's a few of some of what I collect...  I hope I don't let down the thread....

PC Hardware - 
Well, some of it....  Out of date pics, I need to get some new ones sorted...
  

I used to be into photography a little bit...  Now I think it spends more time in the wardrobe!!  

    

And here's some of my retro consoles and games....

       

I've missed out a load of Playstation and Xbox and not ever forgetting the Amiga's I have still and some PC games too but.....  I need to try and update it all really...  But there's a starter for ten I guess you can say


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 26, 2020)

Phil, you are soo British! The SNES, N64, Amiga's and Sega stuff just scream it. Actually, you lot got the better looking version of the SNES instead of the blocky purple and lavender crap North/South America got.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> soo British



Hey what about us Aussie's Maaate??

















That's not all of them. Just the Big Boys in one box.

Have several other collections too that I will upload at a later date.

What can I say, my parents bought me that MK Sega Mega Drive console for Xmas one year so...

Happy Day's Phill : )


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 26, 2020)

loving your collections Phil, that 5D is one of my fav cameras i used one for a good while until i left the lens cap off and the sun wandered into its path and burnt all around the sensor and bugg-er-ed it. well done. cracking pc bits too. charl.


----------



## delshay (Oct 26, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Might not be what you wanted for this thread.... but....
> 
> I collect RAM
> View attachment 171293
> ...



Collecting ram is one thing, this is what I used to do, but I still have them. I collect the fastest ram ever built (mostly DDR2) but I also have DDR1 & DDR3 SODIMM.

What's very important is able to test & bin them as most are in poor condition when bought from the used market. This is why I own "RAMCHECK LX" with every single adaptor you can think of barring all DDR4 adaptors. Not sure how many adaptors I own but it's over 15, including one adaptor that is no longer in production (72 pin SO DIMM).

I even have the RAMCHECK LX printer adaptor which is a little odd to own, as you can do a printout without it. This adaptor connects RAMCHECK LX direct to a printer, no computer required.

I also have the CODE to lock SPD. WARNING: Once locked, it can't be undone.

EDIT: To cut a long story short I own every single adaptor on this page, plus more as there are some missing. https://www.memorytesters.com/ramcheck/ddr_100pin_adap.htm


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2020)

delshay said:


> What's very important is able to test & bin them as most are in poor condition when bought from the used market.



All of mine are fresh from the box, well tested and documented. No need for any fancy tools.


----------



## delshay (Oct 26, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> All of mine are fresh from the box, well tested and documented. No need for any fancy tools.



Even brand new memory modules perform differently (same make model number). RAMCHECK LX will even find the difference even if you have what manufacture's claim is matching pair. One memory module will always perform just a little bit better than the other.

Armed with this tool I was able to buy so many DDR2 (same make, model) & pick the top two out of so many memory modules.
I bought this tool well over six years ago, but was never sure what I was going to do with it.. Some of the adaptors have never been opened, so I'm screwed if any is not working.

EDIT: Example what I did with this tool see screenshot below. Worlds fastest DDR2 SODIMM, but look at the screenshot carefully. Dimm's fitted with "Thermal Sensor". It's rare to see DDR2 with such sensor. Most programs out there will automatically detect this. If this is a little off topic please delete this posting or move to GHETTO THREAD.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 26, 2020)

Not a big collection but I like to collect box version games, mainly older games since in the age of game launchers almost all of my new/-ish games are digital only.
That being said if I have the option I still buy the box relase like Doom Eternal. _'the box is almost empty btw,it has a paper disc in it with the registration code for Bethesda launcher ' 



_

I have more but those don't have the box only the discs and I store them in a drawer. _'games from the times when I was buying PC/Game magazines as a kid'_

I also like to keep hardware boxes, hardware I used in my Pc over the years.
Had more hardware ofc but I tend to sell my old stuff on the second hand market when I build a new system and if the next owner wants the box then I send it away.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2020)

delshay said:


> Even brand new memory modules perform differently (same make model number). RAMCHECK LX will even find the difference even if you have what manufacture's claim is matching pair. One memory module will always perform just a little bit better than the other.
> 
> Armed with this tool I was able to buy so many DDR2 (same make, model) & pick the top two out of so many memory modules.
> I bought this tool well over six years ago, but was never sure what I was going to do with it.. Some of the adaptors have never been opened, so I'm screwed if any is not working.
> ...



Not trying to downplay the information, but I will never run them as singles, so minute differences are of little concern to me.


----------



## basco (Oct 26, 2020)

yeah phill love your foxconn mainboards- i think moar rare then dfi or others! the black ops even had a LN2 northbrige cooler included. woowzer
could fit your collection-Asus Blitz ddr3 and\or Blitz formula ddr2 i think were the first mainboards to feature onboard watercooling even if its the northbridge only with heatpipes to the vrm.

Love all TPU-collections here! post some more plz


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 26, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Not trying to downplay the information, but I will never run them as singles, so minute differences are of little concern to me.


I have to agree with this. Small difference in performance have never made a big difference in overall performance of a system. This is why manufactures allow for very small margins of error, even between matched pairs/sets of RAM.


----------



## delshay (Oct 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have to agree with this. Small difference in performance have never made a big difference in overall performance of a system. This is why manufactures allow for very small margins of error, even between matched pairs/sets of RAM.



It's not just about reaching a specific targeted timing. It's about "stability". Because I was able to check so many memory modules & binn them, it's more or less telling me which DIMM to fit in a specific slot on the motherboard. The best DIMM must always fit in the furthest slot you want to use on the motherboard, with the worst sitting nearest to the CPU. This is about signal integrity (data & address lines). Put them in the wrong slot & you will find you have to reduce the clock ever so slightly or increase timing(s).
What I'm taking about is getting the absolute very best out of memory modules with deadly precision.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 26, 2020)

delshay said:


> It's not just about reaching a specific targeted timing. It's about "stability". Because I was able to check so many memory modules & binn them, it's more or less telling me which DIMM to fit in a specific slot on the motherboard. The best DIMM must always fit in the furthest slot you want to use on the motherboard, with the worst sitting nearest to the CPU. This is about signal integrity (data & address lines). Put them in the wrong slots & you will find you have to reduce the clock ever so slightly or increase timing(s).
> What I'm taking about is getting the absolute best out of memory modules with deadly precision.


While all that work is admirable on a technical level(full props indeed!), in practical terms can you say definitively that such an effort has proven significant to overall performance? Most benchmarks have shown that minor differences in RAM speed do little for overall performance. For example, the difference between DDR2 800 and DDR2 1066 was nearly the same in most usage scenarios. Another example is I had two sets of SODIMM DDR2 800mhz. One set had timings of 4-4-4-12 and the other had 5-5-5-15. The timings had a difference of 20%, yet the differences between them in practical usage were barely measurable, regardless of what system they were tested in.


----------



## basco (Oct 26, 2020)

i think before we derail too much we can say that delshay has a very specific hobby and interest in Ram which we would like to see photos in the collection thread.
we are all Nutties here!


----------



## delshay (Oct 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> While all that work is admirable on a technical level(full props indeed!), in practical terms can you say definitively that such an effort has proven significant to overall performance? Most benchmarks have shown that minor differences in RAM speed do little for overall performance. For example, the difference between DDR2 800 and DDR2 1066 was nearly the same in most usage scenarios. Another example is I had two sets of SODIMM DDR2 800mhz. One set had timings of 4-4-4-12 and the other had 5-5-5-15. The timings had a difference of 20%, yet the differences between them in practical usage were barely measurable, regardless of what system they were tested in.



There's not a lot to choose between them. The 800MHz module should be snappier if sub timings are not set too high. I think the default on the ones I have are too high, but I can change them with RAMCHECK. Most of my DDR2 are PC2-9600. This is what I was collecting many years ago, so most are 1200MHz.



basco said:


> i think before we derail too much we can say that delshay has a very specific hobby and interest in Ram which we would like to see photos in the collection thread.
> we are all Nutties here!



Trust me, there's there's something I do which no other user in the world does. Only big manufactures does it. I'm alone in what I do (to be revealed). In the mean time here are some DDR2. I can't get access to the rest, too many boxes.

Corsair is the most lethal out of the three, do not underestimate it. All DDR are handpicked binned to operate at a lower voltage than advertised, plus tighter timings.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 26, 2020)

I tried to collect limited edition PlayStation 3. Sadly I was not able to get more beyond 3 limited set  it get rather expensive and I can't find anymore at a good price. I got the ps3 final fantasy edition around 2 years back. i have been wanting it so much growing up. Seeing someone sold it at a low enough price with the box intact I just have to grab them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 26, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I tried to collect limited edition PlayStation 3. Sadly I was not able to get more beyond 3 limited set  it get rather expensive and I can't find anymore at a good price. I got the ps3 final fantasy edition around 2 years back. i have been wanting it so much growing up. Seeing someone sold it at a low enough price with the box intact I just have to grab them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 173414


Have you upgraded them to SSD's yet? They will take SSD's, up to 2TB.



delshay said:


> View attachment 173410


Damn! I knew DDR2 1200 was a thing, but 1111mhz @4-4-4-12 and 1.3V?!? That's got to be rare!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you upgraded them to SSD's yet? They will take SSD's, upto 2TB.
> 
> 
> Damn! I knew DDR2 1200 was a thing, but 1111mhz @4-4-4-12 and 1.3V?!? That's got to be rare!




No. Frankly I never really got much time playing it too. Now it is just a functional kept collection only. I would run games on regular ps3 slim instead.


----------



## delshay (Oct 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn! I knew DDR2 1200 was a thing, but 1111mhz @4-4-4-12 and 1.3V?!? That's got to be rare!



That's the revision number, voltage is normally 2.2v (I think, can't remember), but it's binned lower than this. I also have revision 2 somewhere, which is even more lethal.


----------



## basco (Oct 26, 2020)

2,40 volt it is from this blast of the past- love it !








						Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 2GB, DDR2-1111 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 2GB, DDR2-1111 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR2 DIMM 240-Pin • Takt: 1111MHz • Module: 2x 1GB • JEDEC: PC2-8888U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## delshay (Oct 26, 2020)

basco said:


> 2,40 volt it is from this blast of the past- love it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm almost sure one revision is marked 2.2 or 2.3v..  Anyway don't make me dig out Corsair PC2-9136. I have lots of these, far too many.

When it came to a fight, 8888 wins due to raw lower timings. Close to 1200MHz or just over this with 4-4-4-12 & @800MHz+ 3-3-3-9.


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Phil, you are soo British! The SNES, N64, Amiga's and Sega stuff just scream it. Actually, you lot got the better looking version of the SNES instead of the blocky purple and lavender crap North/South America got.


Well good fellow, if you ever have time for a cuppa and a chin wag just let me know    


Outback Bronze said:


> Hey what about us Aussie's Maaate??
> 
> View attachment 173351
> 
> ...


Outstanding collection there sir!!    I had some Mega Drive games given to me years ago.  My best mate at the time, threw out all of the cases and inlays because he had no room apparently and I simply said to him, you crazy ^%£"^! I'd have come down and picked it all up!!  

I don't think his wife like/s/d me much and I've not spoken to him in years..  Probably ever since I moved into my home now (nearly 10 years now!) so sadly no loss either which is most frustrating....  Still

I'm so glad I started the thread    All these collections and posts with peoples favourite things in, just perfect  



xtreemchaos said:


> loving your collections Phil, that 5D is one of my fav cameras i used one for a good while until i left the lens cap off and the sun wandered into its path and burnt all around the sensor and bugg-er-ed it. well done. cracking pc bits too. charl.


Thank you for the mention   It's a bloody lovely camera, I just wish I had the time for it...  I'm rather glad at this point to not have paid much out for lenses cause the amount I've used it' I'd be a little more than peed off 



basco said:


> yeah phill love your foxconn mainboards- i think moar rare then dfi or others! the black ops even had a LN2 northbrige cooler included. woowzer
> could fit your collection-Asus Blitz ddr3 and\or Blitz formula ddr2 i think were the first mainboards to feature onboard watercooling even if its the northbridge only with heatpipes to the vrm.
> 
> Love all TPU-collections here! post some more plz


Thanks for the post and the mention    I'll see if I can get some up to date pictures of the collection at some point...  

It'll only grow cos what I'll basically do for it, it'll all go to my two daughters and the sale for selling it all I hope will give them some cash for house/car whatever   I hope it'll be worth collecting it all to be honest.... 



delshay said:


> I'm almost sure one revision is marked 2.2 or 2.3v..  Anyway don't make me dig out Corsair PC2-9136. I have lots of these, far too many.
> 
> When it came to a fight, 8888 wins due to raw lower timings. Close to 1200MHz or just over this with 4-4-4-12 & @800MHz+ 3-3-3-9.


Am I right in thinking that one of the memory manufactures did 9600 speeds??  I think that might have been OCZ??  I might be wrong but....??


----------



## delshay (Oct 27, 2020)

phill said:


> Am I right in thinking that one of the memory manufactures did 9600 speeds??  I think that might have been OCZ??  I might be wrong but....??



I have already post photos of 9600 speed ram in this thread.

To add content, when it came to capacity & voltage, "G SKILL Trident" wins (photo already in thread). Do not add any voltage to these ram, they are "true 1.8v". Mine are binned to 1.7v, a little undervolting here. Adding anymore voltage will damage them, so run them at standard DDR2 voltage.

Most PC2-9600 memory speed at that time used Micron Chips & need 2.2v+ to work near 1200MHz+. I have a massive collection of  PC2-9600 ram from a lot of different manufacture's, some you may of never heard of.

EXAMPLE:  This ram where you can clearly see it's 2.2v https://www.newegg.com/transcend-2gb-240-pin-ddr2-sdram/p/N82E16820208343

Also note PC2-9600 is not the top end speed, you can still overclock them further well beyond 1200MHz.


----------



## basco (Oct 27, 2020)

this was the highest ever i think:








						TeamGroup Xtreem DIMM Kit 2GB, DDR2-1300 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für TeamGroup Xtreem DIMM Kit 2GB, DDR2-1300 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR2 DIMM 240-Pin • Takt: 1300MHz • Module: 2x 1GB • JEDEC: PC2-10400U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				




and scroll down a little for highest corsair rated:




__





						Corsair Dominator PC2-10000: Fastest DDR2
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> bet you carnt tell what collect
> View attachment 170878
> this is my obsyroom sorta shed indoors. yes telescopes these are the ones i use day to day but theres 50year worth in the loft because i carnt bear to part with them about another 20 or so.


on lower left i can see you still use HP stuff    and those telescopes are space eater


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 27, 2020)

delshay said:


> Corsair is the most lethal out of the three, do not underestimate it. All DDR are handpicked binned to operate at a lower voltage than advertised, plus tighter timings.


These Corsair v1.X are generally super nice. Later revisions lack tho, and after v3 and later they often did not even have microns


----------



## delshay (Oct 27, 2020)

basco said:


> this was the highest ever i think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do believe all used different revision of Micron Chips, but the true world champion is 8888, because non of the others can do 1200MHz+ with 4-4-4-12 Timings. Corsair 8888 can match those top speeds (see green bar). Also Corsair did a revision 2 which I have here which should be a better overclocker than the original 8888.

Also the Teamgroup DDR2-1300 has poorer timings which makes it overall slower. Teamgroup must be using the same chips as G SKILL Trident, these are not Micron chips as it requires only 1.8v.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 27, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> on lower left i can see you still use HP stuff


 not for a while that pc is from 2005 i think, i keep it just for the floppy   yes my scopes eat a lot of space.


----------



## delshay (Oct 27, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> These Corsair v1.X are generally super nice. Later revisions lack tho, and after v3 and later they often did not even have microns



I know which are the best revisions (kit) to buy. That's where the Ramcheck LX comes into play. Kickout the weak, poor binning.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok folks, let's get back on topic..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2020)

collection?

computaaaaaaarrrr stuuuuffff

some hardware boxes (well it can always be useful) and scales model boxes (plus a few other things ... i have a hoarder syndrome )


show me the moneeeeeeeyyyy, a bag of 20's to 70's coins from all around the world that i need to go thru, one Swiss 1938 20 centime, one Swiss 1921 10 centime and a few commemoratives/souvenir coins
fun story about the two 20 bahts and the 10'000 Indonesian rupee, found them in the pools when i was cleaning the underside of the bubble couches (the Canadian 1$ bill was a gift from my familly in longueuil, Quebec)


among them : one Spanish 5 centimos (200 to make a kilo as the "Doscientas piezas en Kilog" show ) dating from 1870, well that one has been used a lot ... still managed to identify it.


and then ...



Spoiler: no no, it's not what you think ... here is the other side of the coin



R.O. stand for "_reproducción_ exacta del _original_"





edit: i need a bigger Livingroom ...


----------



## basco (Oct 27, 2020)

ok griever blade lets talk about your awsome stufff.
what micron ram is that in the i suppose dual opteron setup?
and i love the thermalright cooler-which one? on the gpu? yeah the big one


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 27, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> computaaaaaaarrrr stuuuuffff


Is that a 9800GX2 I see on that shelf? Or a GTX295? Below the boards, right side.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2020)

basco said:


> ok griever blade lets talk about your awsome stufff.
> what micron ram is that in the i suppose dual opteron setup?
> and i love the thermalright cooler-which one? on the gpu? yeah the big one




about the GPU cooler : *Prolimatech *MK-26 (on a  Asus 8800Ultra)

about the RAM hmmmm i need to search older pics about it (before putting some banggoods heatsink on them xD ) but iirc it was 2 different set of DDR ECC, well i could take it down from the shelf ... but quite a hassle for now 

some of my Opty's of the collection (old low light shots xD )
940 left to right : 2x 275 2X 250 2x 248 1x 246 and a spare AM2 4850E Fr2 and F2: 2x 8356 2x 2218 2x 2214


yeah the only naked RAM shot i can find is that one, but that build was hilarious 



Dinnercore said:


> Is that a 9800GX2 I see on that shelf? Or a GTX295? Below the boards, right side.


it's a Zotac 9800GX2 indeed, got it on auctions without the shroud (status unknown, didn't had the time to check on it )


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 27, 2020)

So here is _most _of my current DDR2 collection:





Left to right and in rows:

2x 1 GB Exceleram PC8500 5-5-5-15 // 2.2V - 2.3V
2x 1 GB SuperTalent PC6400 4-4-3-8
2x 1 GB OCZ Reaper PC9600 5-5-5 // 2.1V (could be dead, cant get it to work)
6x 1 GB CellShock PC6400 4-4-4-12 // 2.2V
2x 1 GB CellShock PC8000 5-5-5-15 // 2.2V
1x 1 GB Micron OEM D9GKX (binned by me -> PC10400 5-5-5-15 // 2.2V // only for SPI 1Ms)
8x 1-2 GB Kingston Hyper X mixed speed
1x 1 GB OCZ SLI PC8500 5-5-5-15 // 2.3V
2x 1 GB TeamGroup Xtreem PC6400 4-4-4-12 // 2.0V - 2.1V (could be dead, cant get it to work)
2x 1 GB OCZ FLX PC9600 5-5-5 // 2.1V
2x 1 GB Transcend Axeram PC9600
1x 1 GB Micron OEM D9GMH
2x 1 GB Micron OEM D9GKX
4x 1 GB G.Skill 2GBHZ PC6400 4-4-4-12 // 2.0V - 2.1V (one stick is really bad, others are great overclockers)
3x 1 GB Micron OEM D9GKX under OCZ heatsink (binned by me -> PC10720 5-5-5-15 // 2.3V)
3x 2 GB G.Skill PI-Series PC9600 5-5-5-15 // 2.1V
2x 1 GB CellShock PC8000 5-5-5-15 // 2.2V
4x 1 GB Ballistix Tracer mixed speed

Bonus:
Pink bags hold 16x 1 GB Micron D9GKX still to be tested
Blue bag has 2x 1 GB D9GKX binned for good clocks and prepared for a good day
In original boxes: 4x 2 GB G.Skill PI-Series PC8800 5-5-5-15 // 1.9V

Missing is the stuff currently in use or testing, including some Vitesta Extreme and a Crucial 10 year anniversary kit.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 27, 2020)

@Dinnercore
That’s an impressive collection you’ve amassed.



GreiverBlade said:


> edit: i need a bigger Livingroom ...


I thought everything was stored in a bedroom?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I thought everything was stored in a bedroom?



that's because my bedroom is already full ... to the point that i sleep on my convertible sofa ...  

i really need to sort out the bedroom ... (not that i mind sleeping on my sofa ....)


----------



## djisas (Oct 27, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> about the GPU cooler : *Prolimatech *MK-26 (on a  Asus 8800Ultra)
> 
> about the RAM hmmmm i need to search older pics about it (before putting some banggoods heatsink on them xD ) but iirc it was 2 different set of DDR ECC, well i could take it down from the shelf ... but quite a hassle for now
> 
> ...



Nice desktop...


----------



## delshay (Oct 28, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> So here is _most _of my current DDR2 collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES, YES, Bring it on. Nice one.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 28, 2020)

My GTX founder's Edition collection:






And I have two more in working systems.
I need to rearrange a bit.
Missing the GTX 1050 , GTX 1070Ti ,
and the Titan Xp Galactic Empire and the Titan V, which are next to impossible to get hands on.

I don't think I am going to collect the RTX cards.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 28, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> My GTX founder's Edition collection:
> 
> View attachment 173680
> 
> ...


That's a cool collection!


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 30, 2020)

Man, the club sub is a so much nicer place compared to some other parts of this very forum 

Since I don't have pictures of my full collection, just going to show off a couple of bits and pieces:



 

 

 

 

 

 



Maybe some boards next time, they actually are the larger part of it^^


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 31, 2020)

Here's my sword and lightsaber collection!



Spoiler: Enter at your own peril!



Damascus steel (AKA Valyrian steel) Longclaw:





Oathkeeper, I changed the Tarth sigil to a Targeryan sigil and gilded the hilt:





A Dothraki Arakh:





Catspaw or Arya's dagger:





Elendil AKA Aragorn's sword:





Glamdring AKA Gandalf's sword:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luke's lightsaber:





Obi wan Kenobi's lightsaber:





Darth Vader's lightsaber (and bonus Lucille)





Darth Maul's lightsaber:





Kylo Ren's lightsaber:





Michonne's sword:





A couple of Katanas:





Katana and tanto set, just need a wakizashi to complete this set:





And finally, as a bonus, the Staff of Gandalf:







Edit: pictures are now behind a spoiler warning, they were taking too much space! Click and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

Wow this thread is just full of awesome isn't it?!   

@15th Warlock I think we might be better off with thumbnails for pictures next time if that's ok?  That took some scrolling down!!     Massive thanks for sharing with us tho!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 31, 2020)

phill said:


> Wow this thread is just full of awesome isn't it?!
> 
> @15th Warlock I think we might be better off with thumbnails for pictures next time if that's ok?  That took some scrolling down!!     Massive thanks for sharing with us tho!!



Yes this thread is awesome! And I'm really sorry! Yes I want to convert the pics to thumbnails, is there a way to convert what I already uploaded to thumbnails? Sorry for the silly question.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes this thread is awesome! And I'm really sorry! Yes I want to convert the pics to thumbnails, is there a way to convert what I already uploaded to thumbnails? Sorry for the silly question.


It's not a problem like that   I don't think once you've posted the pictures that you can change them into thumbnails but feel free to edit the post and re-upload them if you so wish to do so   It's not the end of the world at all if you don't     Makes me feel the need for a 4k screen even more so to be honest!!


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 31, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> is there a way to convert what I already uploaded to thumbnails? Sorry for the silly question.


If the photos are uploaded to TPU all you need to do is edit the post and delete  the full size photos for the thumbnail button next to the full image button.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2020)

You can also put them in a spoiler.

["spoiler" another bracket then [forward slash "spoiler"]



Spoiler



Comes out looking like this


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 31, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> You can also put them in a spoiler.
> 
> ["spoiler" another bracket then [forward slash "spoiler"]
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone! I was able to return this thread to sanity!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks everyone! I was able to return this thread to sanity!



LOL, yeah, that worked out good. 

You can also include several spoiler tags if you want to break up the pictures. Not necessary but you could if you wanted to. You can also name the spoiler tag using "name" in quotations. Just use the = after spoiler and then "name" after the = sign. 



Spoiler: name



See how it works. LOL


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2020)

Updated my collection this week with these two relics: Sony MZ-R55 and MZ-R35, I'm really digging the R-55, feels better than the R-35, these two have joined the MZ-NH600 and the other I think is an R900...
Nothing beats the feel of a classic Sony player, big, heavy and solidly built, cant find quality like this anymore...


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> If the photos are uploaded to TPU all you need to do is edit the post and delete  the full size photos for the thumbnail button next to the full image button.
> 
> View attachment 174006


I tried looking at the post but I didn't see that option, but then must be an option for the person who posted it I'm guessing as I tried one of my own posts and I was able to do so  
Thanks @biffzinker for being the star and savour!!


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2020)

For unknown reasons, I have a collection of quite a few 78RPM Edison Diamond disc records and a complete Diamond Disc record player from the 1910's in my closet.

They aren't normal 78RPM records, they were proprietary to Edison company and couldn't be played on other players due to the grooving being cut differently (they also are really 80RPM, not 78).  They aparenty are rare because due to the cardboard core content people would burn them to stay warm during the great depression (how's that for a fun story?)

I bought it at a garage sale on a whim.  It mostly sits, but technically I can crank it up and listen to godawful music.  I wish I knew what to do with it now, honestly.  The player is worth about $500 I think and costs about that much to ship.

I'll post pictures later if you all ask nicely.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 1, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I'll post pictures later if you all ask nicely.


I’d like to see it.


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> For unknown reasons, I have a collection of quite a few 78RPM Edison Diamond disc records and a complete Diamond Disc record player from the 1910's in my closet.
> 
> They aren't normal 78RPM records, they were proprietary to Edison company and couldn't be played on other players due to the grooving being cut differently (they also are really 80RPM, not 78).  They aparenty are rare because due to the cardboard core content people would burn them to stay warm during the great depression (how's that for a fun story?)
> 
> ...



I's love to own it, I'm a music nerd that will devour any music tech...
If it's old i like it...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 1, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> For unknown reasons, I have a collection of quite a few 78RPM Edison Diamond disc records and a complete Diamond Disc record player from the 1910's in my closet.
> 
> They aren't normal 78RPM records, they were proprietary to Edison company and couldn't be played on other players due to the grooving being cut differently (they also are really 80RPM, not 78).  They aparenty are rare because due to the cardboard core content people would burn them to stay warm during the great depression (how's that for a fun story?)
> 
> ...


I wish I had access to my dad’s vinyl collection and his old turntable. I would love to see pics of your collection.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2020)

djisas said:


> View attachment 174026View attachment 174027
> 
> Updated my collection this week with these two relics: Sony MZ-R55 and MZ-R35, I'm really digging the R-55, feels better than the R-35, these two have joined the MZ-NH600 and the other I think is an R900...
> Nothing beats the feel of a classic Sony player, big, heavy and solidly built, cant find quality like this anymore...


I miss MiniDisc. It was a great format!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I miss MiniDisc. It was a great format!



A lot of Sony technology is ahead of its time but Sony control and lock down on them limit what was a very capable device. Mini disc was around when HDD space is barely past 10GB imagine carrying a desktop like size music in your pocket.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 1, 2020)

Let me join the group...
edit, sorry i needed to delete some cuz of pg18 gonna edit those little marks then ill post again sorry


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> when HDD space is barely past 10GB


Less than that. The largest HDD you could buy when MD was first a thing was 2GB.


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Less than that. The largest HDD you could buy when MD was first a thing was 2GB.



And then came the 1GB minidisc's, it was Sony's stop gap measure vs the rise of the MP3 and the birth of the ipod...
Nowadays, even with a soundcloud subscription and a smartphone, this baby right here is my go to audio player, at 12 yo, it plays as good as the day I bought it and i never run out of battery once in this time, it always gets me to my destination and back...
One day I will retire it, for a modern sony device...

Yesterday I spent a few hours figuring out how to record a minidisc to play on the R55, it was The prodigy-experience from 1992, the first minidisc I listened on a borrowed MZ-R35 back in the day and the first I recorded myself over 20 years later, all that effort to enjoy 70m of music...
And let me tell you, it doesnt sound any worse than any fancy iphone\sammy equivalent...


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Less than that. The largest HDD you could buy when MD was first a thing was 2GB.



Damn I was too young to remember how far ahead are optical disc technology versus hdd. Back in eaerly 2000s I was blown away by he space a dvd can hold. 4.7GB may not sound much now but hdd then are barely bigger amd much more expensibe. You could buy a whole "cake" of dvd disc. Getting a "cake" of 50 disc makes me so happy.

Sadly optical diac technology is on the way out wtih Bluray another amazing tech for its day too. I wish disc techology like holographic disc with theoritical space 2TB is made out or even better 5D Dvd technology which uses glass disc to embed information in the glass itself estimated space 360TB way beyond even our best HDD currently at 20TB.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 2, 2020)

Only 63 games

(11 Games without Case on Top, 10 Games in small Jewelcase)

Favorites:
Silent Hill - The Room
Silent Hill - Downpur
Midnight Club LA
Silme Ranger


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 2, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Here's my sword and lightsaber collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH?!??

(https://www.unitedcutlery.com/ProductDetail.aspx?itemno=UC1298&cat=LC should still have the stand for that one ... and the saber claws )



and that one ... was ... well it's a cheap one but the presentation and price was not bad ...

remind me the joke...
"What the mama bison said to the little bison when he went off on his own?" 




"Bye son!" *Badum, tssss*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Sadly optical diac technology is on the way out wtih Bluray another amazing tech for its day too.


It's diminished in popularity, but it's not gone and it's still a very reliable and economical way to do data backups.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's diminished in popularity, but it's not gone and it's still a very reliable and economical way to do data backups.



Theu still are great way to make backup and they are fairly resistant to shock. My dvds from 2000s I burned still are readable. For now among all format for archieval stuff we mostly know about cds so far lasting long.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 2, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> I wish I had access to my dad’s vinyl collection and his old turntable. I would love to see pics of your collection.





biffzinker said:


> I’d like to see it.



When I get my closet cleaned out (supposed to do that today) I'll try and take some.  Mind the dust bunnies.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Mind the dust bunnies.


The fearsome dust-bunnies of doom!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 3, 2020)

doc' i have an issue ....

what?...

Coffee'holic!

Moka, cold brew, portable true espresso .... i am one step shy of buying a coffee roaster... for now that pack of dark roast bean (1.8kg total for now) will do ...
still need an old fashioned "pour over" and a "Japanese coffee maker"

hum coffee is not really an issue ...

alright .... then ... how about that?

no issues either ... or rather yes there is one issue ... 

AH I KNEW IT! how many months i have at best ... be frank ... 

45secondes ... IF YOU DON'T TELL ME WHERE YOU DID BUY THESE BEAUTIES! 
(yes i do realize there is a MSI NX6600GT box behind the beer ... with 2 NX6600Gt inside also )


----------



## djisas (Nov 3, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> doc' i have an issue ....
> 
> what?...
> 
> ...



At one point, eons ago, I had a small collection of cans, it's cool to see other hobies outside the usual tech ones...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 4, 2020)

djisas said:


> At one point, eons ago, I had a small collection of cans, it's cool to see other hobies outside the usual tech ones...


well, i have a hoarder syndrome since i quite long ... my father was quite the same thus we collected a lot of things and kept on... sometime we get rid of the lesser one to make place for a more important one


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 4, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well, i have a hoarder syndrome since i quite long ... my father was quite the same thus we collected a lot of things and kept on... sometime we get rid of the lesser one to make place for a more important one



If you get rid of something its not hoarding, its 'filtering'
Pun intended


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 4, 2020)

@15th Warlock 

Damn thats a nice sword collection,I'm a bit jealous.

~10+ years ago I also wanted to get into the replica weapon collecting but the cost and the lack of availability in my country at the time made me stop.

I originally wanted to order Andúril _'reforged Narsil' _but it was out of stock so I ordered Glamdring instead. _'sry for the bad light, its raining outside atm'_


Other than this I only have some random daggers and a short sword so I can't really call it a collection.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 4, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> If you get rid of something its not hoarding, its 'filtering'
> Pun intended


well one collection i will not filter will be ... coffee related ...  

well i tend to hoard for a long time and then filter .... slow process decantation, i guess


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> @15th Warlock
> 
> Damn thats a nice sword collection,I'm a bit jealous.
> 
> ...



Glamdring is such a beautiful sword, I love how the blade has a nice curved shape that thins out right after the hilt before getting ever so slightly thicker towards its sharp tip.

I loved that sword since I first saw Gandalf defeating the Balrog in the Two Towers.

You can't go wrong with Glamdring!

I'm now looking to get Geralt's Steel and Silver swords, but I'm currently torn between going for the game versions or the ones from the TV show.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm now looking to get Geralt's Steel and Silver swords


The Grandmaster Wolven Steel/Silver swords?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The Grandmaster Wolven Steel/Silver swords?



Yes, I've seen multiple sellers on Etsy offering these swords, but nothing from a reputable sword retailer like Kult of Athena


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 6, 2020)

Here's our Lego Star Wars collection, me and my  son have been working on it for a few years now.

We have sets from all eras, from both the movies and tv shows.









Thanks to everyone who suggested using thumbnails to post the images, it's so much easier than posting individual links to every picture, and it takes a lot less room!

Hope you guys like this and keep on posting your collections! I love this thread!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 9, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Here's our Lego Star Wars collection, me and my  son have been working on it for a few years now.
> 
> We have sets from all eras, from both the movies and tv shows.
> 
> ...



That's awsome, we have the skywalker battle set (very lower left picture), and the AT walker.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you! I didn't know the AT-AT was going to be re-released this year, I won an auction on eBay for it about a year ago, do you have the new one? I like that it comes with Luke and a speeder, wish I waited to pull the trigger on that one lol

If there's one set I can recommend is the new Razor Crest, it's totally worth its asking price, and a fun set to build for display or even as a playset for your kids, you a fan of the mandalorian?


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2020)

New toy for the collection, 3€ for a working walkman was a bargain...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 14, 2020)

finally got it ... paid 1chf which is way over it's value, roughly 0.26$, but HEY! it's from 1981, same age as i am, one more for the collection.

2 Hong Kong dollars 1 of the 30'000'000 that were minted (as the protection shows )


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

Now I feel completely bad that all this time and promises that I needed to post in this thread, I've not, I sure hope these following few pictures make up for that....  I hope Thumbnails are ok as well..  Too much picture just means so much scrolling if your on a phone and I'd rather not annoy anyone..    Anyways, here goes....

     

And a bit of a crap angle but a bit more of the hardware collection....



I thought I could start to name this one, the Leaning Tower of Crosshairs!!........

 

Yeah I thought it was a pretty crap joke as well so apologies... 

So my small motherboard collection...  I've a few boxed CPUs, fair bit of a boxed RAM that I have and then all of the games consoles and games that I also collect.  My film library is small (about 1500 ish I think?) and as I know there's always someone with masses more, so I'm not worried about that but I have these hobbies of hardware, gaming, collecting and all the rest of it as I don't smoke, drink hardly at all and never will or ever have taken drugs, so I spend my cash on this.  

I know it might confuse some people but one day I hope that this is worth something for my children..  and I hope if they choose to sell it all then it'll get them some good money.  Some of these items I've collected and bought over the years hasn't cost me hardly anything so I'm hoping that it all goes up in value  

I hope that's an acceptable post for promising something for so long and not posting!!  I'll see if I can get the CPUs, GPUs and such sorted out some time and grab some pictures of those for you as well   The consoles and games etc. will be interesting...


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 19, 2021)

I ended up with a bunch of legendary/Mythical Pokemon somehow. It started with a Keldeo, shiny Dusknoir, and shiny Rayquaza and I built from there - keeping the Keldeo and trading the others for more things. I'm now done with my collection, so here it is!


Spoiler



This is the first box I made. It stores the Pokemon that I care most about.





This is the second box. It was made after I ran out of room in Legendary, and thus I made Legendary Pt. 1 and Legendary Pt.2. This one stores the more "out there" legendaries/Mythicals. I know Mantine isn't a legendary, but it looks like one to me and fits well with Heatran since they both have two types - Mantine with Water/Flying and Heatran with Fire/Steel.




This is the third and final Legendary box. It stores anything that doesn't fit in 1 or 2 along with a few other random things. Yes, I paired Jirachi, Celebi, and Victini because their names are similar, and they'd make a perfect trio if Jirachi was Psychic/Steel not Steel/Psychic.




This box is self-explanatory. It stores all Mega Evolutions that don't fall under the Legendary category (like the Gen I starters, Mewtwo, Latios/Latias). There is no Pinsir right now because I haven't bothered to get one, once I do I'll update the photo.




Legendary II is the box that holds everything else special to me that doesn't fit under any of the other categories - Lapras, the two Fossils, etc. The Xerneas in that box is an extra from one of my playthroughs of X (I had to beat the game three times to get everything I needed, one was traded for a Cobalion, the other I'm not sure what to do with).






I solemnly swear that I did not make any of these Pokemon myself. Every Pokemon here was traded from somewhere, whether the GTS or Link Trades. I don't know if it was made before I got it though.


----------



## delshay (Aug 19, 2021)

One of three best ever Walkman ever made when it come's to sound quality. Not just in playback, but in recording. This is one of them,

Model Number WM-D6C.

EDIT: I have one even more rare accessory which no longer works, that's the rechargeable BP-23 battery pack.. This walkman is mostly working with all original parts including belts. I'm surprised the belts has lasted this long, well over 30 years. The only thing that's not working 100% is auto stop at the end of the tape, it's intermittent, sometimes work's. Other than that it's 100% working.

EDIT 2: This user got a brand new one KING OF ALL WALKMANS - NEW SONY WM-D6C Professional Cassette Player / Recorder LED-Meter METAL DOLBY - YouTube


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 19, 2021)

Man Cave stuff...


----------



## delshay (Aug 19, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> Man Cave stuff...



Do you have anything above DDR2-1066? These are getting very rare now & I have not seen any on EBAY for a long while


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 19, 2021)

delshay said:


> Do you have anything above DDR2-1066? These are getting very rare now & I have not seen any on EBAY for a long while


I have only a set or two of 1066 ( Geil Black Dragon 4GB in a working PC currently ). I have not seen any either.


----------



## djisas (Aug 19, 2021)

delshay said:


> One of three best ever Walkman ever made when it come's to sound quality. Not just in playback, but in recording. This is one of them,
> 
> Model Number WM-D6C.
> 
> ...



I would love to get one of those...
In the meanwhile, I got an TCS 370 needing repairs...
Pretty fancy machine for it's age...





						Stereo Cassette-Corder TCS-370 R-Player Sony Corporation;
					

Stereo Cassette-Corder TCS-370 R-Player Sony Corporation; Tokyo, build 1983 ??, 5 pictures, Japan, schematics, tubes, semiconductors, Sound/Video Recorder and




					www.radiomuseum.org


----------



## delshay (Aug 19, 2021)

djisas said:


> I would love to get one of those...
> In the meanwhile, I got an TCS 370 needing repairs...
> Pretty fancy machine for it's age...
> 
> ...



I did see this in the thread.  My question is.

Is that "full logic control?"  & what's wrong with it?

I had the Awia HS-R8, but my best friend broke it. I think I still have it, but only the radio works.   ..It's full logic control.

See top of this page RARE AIWA HS-R8 Personal Cassette Plyaer, Walkman (HS-T08) - $120.00 | PicClick


----------



## djisas (Aug 19, 2021)

delshay said:


> I did see this in the thread.  My question is.
> 
> Is that "full logic control?"  & what's wrong with it?
> 
> ...



TBH, never opened it, only asked on ebay for a new belt, I will need to measure it and have it custom made, i know it powers on, the motor works and I can hear a mechanism working and it self shutç down...
I do have an WM-EX506 with a replaced belt, it's a similar model to my EX-500 bought new with a soldering issue...
Other than that, a couple shoeboxes filled with Walkman's and MD's...

Im to lazy to go around and start fixing things unfortunately...

The Aiwa looks like a cool ancient machine, though I'm only into Sony, I even bought recently a car Sony discman just because I couldn't resist https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/sony_car_discman_d_800k.html...


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 19, 2021)

not enough space to post all pictures. (i have ~10-15 cards more like a couple Vegas, 980 Tis and older) and around as many CPUs (from Intel 775s over AMD FX, Sandybridge, haswell, skylake, coffee lake and comet lake)


----------



## Remeca (Aug 19, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> not enough space to post all pictures. (i have ~10-15 cards more like a couple Vegas, 980 Tis and older) and around as many CPUs (from Intel 775s over AMD FX, Sandybridge, haswell, skylake, coffee lake and comet lake)


You could start a shop, or sell it all and retire.


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 20, 2021)

My collection is kinda.......weird.


----------



## Remeca (Aug 20, 2021)

I like collecting physical copies for consoles 7th gen and up. Most of my systems I only buy games I'm going to play and like for sure, or have already played a digital copy of. For some reason though, the last couple of years, I've been snatching up all the Xbox 360 games I can (except sports games), and it is starting to get ridiculous. Famous, infamous and hidden gems. This doesn't include my overflow 360 games, which are sports and duplicates mostly. The game on the end without artwork is The Simpsons Video Game.


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks everyone for keeping the thread alive!!     I need to update a few pictures in here myself of late too...  And I definitely need to get my game shelves in order......


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 20, 2021)

Remeca said:


> I like collecting physical copies for consoles 7th gen and up. Most of my systems I only buy games I'm going to play and like for sure, or have already played a digital copy of. For some reason though, the last couple of years, I've been snatching up all the Xbox 360 games I can (except sports games), and it is starting to get ridiculous. Famous, infamous and hidden gems. This doesn't include my overflow 360 games, which are sports and duplicates mostly. The game on the end without artwork is The Simpsons Video Game.
> 
> View attachment 213431View attachment 213432View attachment 213433View attachment 213434View attachment 213435View attachment 213436


Nice Collection! 
Toca2 from the UK and Arctic Baron from Canada:


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 21, 2021)

Sorry, too late to Edit...I have about 60 old Magazines from 97 (not many) up to about 2008.

Also, most of the history of Audio equipment from 1973 (the year I graduated) to about 2000.


----------



## delshay (Oct 2, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> So here is _most _of my current DDR2 collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on to your high end dead DDR2 memory modules, it may not be dead. I'm investigating my dead collection utilizing the Ramcheck LX to pinpoint the fault, then did a reflow on the single chip.. Now memory module is now working (G.Skill trident DDR2)..


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 5, 2021)

I've got a small collection of decent watches, sorry, no PP or Rolex Daytona or Panerai (honestly didn't like the design of Panerai) and I'm quite happy with them:




Also into HiFiMan headphones (and others):




And IEM's, mostly ChiFi's


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 5, 2021)

At 66, I just can't stop Rockin...

Sennheiser, HiFiMan and Philips -


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 5, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> At 66, I just can't stop Rockin...
> 
> Sennheiser, HiFiMan and Philips -


Nice! I'm 9 years your junior and still rockin' with my cans as well, will take pics of my 3 Sennheiser cans, and my other cans as well (Audio Technica, Denon, Beyerdynamic, AKG, etc (I'm something of a hoarder  ). I've got more than 10 cans at last count.....


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 5, 2021)

I miss complete games in an Artistically created Big Box!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 5, 2021)

At one time in my life I was a major coin dealer,  I also spent a decade or two collecting pc parts, had a major firearms collection...I even used to have a warehouse full of vintage bicycles.   I also collected SCCA solo II race cars, muscle cars, and Harley Davidsons.  At one point, I also had a huge collection of used/vintage aquariums and aquarium memorabilia from the early days of the hobby and a transistor radio collection that would knock your socks off.

Although, in the last 10 to 15 years my life has radically changed.  I don't collect anything anymore, I prefer the opposite...minimalism.  I found peace in it somehow, along with meditation and prayer I suppose.

That, however...doesn't preclude me from keeping a few trinkets on my desk.

So...here is my little collection of oddities.



Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> At 66, I just can't stop Rockin...
> 
> Sennheiser, HiFiMan and Philips -


I suddenly don't feel so old anymore...  No offense of course! 



Liquid Cool said:


> At one time in my life I was a major coin dealer,  I also spent a decade or two collecting pc parts, had a major firearms collection...I even used to have a warehouse full of vintage bicycles.   I also collected SCCA solo II race cars, muscle cars, and Harley Davidsons.  At one point, I also had a huge collection of used/vintage aquariums and aquarium memorabilia from the early days of the hobby and a transistor radio collection that would knock your socks off.
> 
> Although, in the last 10 to 15 years my life has radically changed.  I don't collect anything anymore, I prefer the opposite...minimalism.  I found peace in it somehow, along with meditation and prayer I suppose.
> 
> ...


A FireFly/Serenity plush toy? I am so jealous..


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> A FireFly/Serenity plush toy? I am so jealous..



Yeah...I'm a Browncoat. I thought it was funny right after I posted this, I went over to Petco to pick up a nerite snail and on the way back I was following a truck with "Serenit" on the license plate and a window sticker that said, "I'm a leaf on the wind. Watch how I soar".  



I have to tell you llm...I thought it was the item in the back that would have received the first comment. 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Yeah...I'm a Browncoat. I thought it was funny right after I posted this, I went over to Petco to pick up a nerite snail and on the way back I was following a truck with "Serenit" on the license plate and a window sticker that said, "I'm a leaf on the wind. Watch how I soar".
> 
> View attachment 219643
> 
> ...


Aww man, now I'm getting irritated... You've got a keychain too? Nice!

I'm a Browncoat myself.  I need to prove up and get my bling on!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> I miss complete games in an Artistically created Big Box!



I totally agree with that man!!!!!!!!!

Also, nice Dale Earnhardt di-cast.


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 6, 2021)

That is actually my telephone...and I still use it! 
I do actually have real die cast cars including Dale Sr. & Jr. -


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> That is actually my telephone...and I still use it!



Oh heck, I should have seen the phone cord.   



Audioave10 said:


> I do actually have real die cast cars including Dale Sr. & Jr. -



Awesome, same here!


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 6, 2021)

As I'd said I would, I'm back with more shots of the stuff I'm into, or rather, was into real hard, now I'm just crusing along with what I already have.

First, my Sennheiser cans, HD800, HD600 and HD6XX (chose the HD6XX since it best resembles the HD650 in sound signature (the latter was more costly)





A shot of my fav higher end cans, love 'em all! (Denon AH-D7000 (modded with SMC plugs), ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000, Senn HD800, AKG K812, and smack in the middle, Grado GS1000i). Damn, didn't realized I'd dinged the paintwork on my HD800 till I'd taken the pic...





Group shot of my home use cans....I'd rotate these cans from time to time.





And since I was at it, I'd decided to include my Topre keyboards (no Cherry MX ones as I have too many). First off, group shot of all my Topre keyboards - 2x HHKB Pro 2, 2x CoolerMaster Novatouch, a Leopold FC660C, and my pride and joy, a Topre RealForce 103ub 55G, such a joy to type with, like havng finger sex with the keyboard!




After snapping the pic and keeping most of the keyboards, I'd realized I'd left one one more of my Topre keyboard, the Type Heaven...these have 3rd party dye sub PBT keycaps IIRC....it's been a while since I'd gotten them, memory's a bit fuzzy (prolly due to faulty RAM modules  )


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 6, 2021)

Love the Headphones & Keyboards! I run mine through the JDS Labs "Element" DAC/AMP you can see there on my desk.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> Love the Headphones & Keyboards! I run mine through the JDS Labs "Element" DAC/AMP you can see there on my desk.


On my main rig, I'm using an iFi Micro iDSD Black Label, an Oppo HA-1 on my 2nd rig, and a Fostex HPA4 on my HTPC. I have some 4pin XLR Balanced cables made for my various cans, I use them when I'm using the HA-1 which has both Balanced and SE outputs/ports.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> bet you carnt tell what collect
> View attachment 170878
> this is my obsyroom sorta shed indoors. yes telescopes these are the ones i use day to day but theres 50year worth in the loft because i carnt bear to part with them about another 20 or so.



this is the most amazing collection in this thread.  well done.

my mom got me into collecting coins when i was a like around age 8 or something. i have loads of coins, one is a pure silver Bill of Rights coin, i don't really have anything to valuable, but there are a few nice ones in it. I also have two giant binders that hold all 50 USA state coins and histories of the state all preserved in plastic air tight sealed sleeves.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> his is the most amazing collection in this thread. well done.


thanks bud your very kind.
heres the other side of the obsyroom my collection of fixit or break for parts side its is a mess but its my know where everything is mess   .
do the clicky thing to make big.


----------



## Lew Zealand (Oct 27, 2021)

I have too many older Apple laptops but am missing a number of the grails.  No PowerBook 100, Luggable, 1400 or 2400.  Also no Duos but I never liked them.  I have just about every other one up through the TiBook.  I got rid of some Aluminum G4s because they all died and now have a number of Intel ones from 2007-2015.  And now that I wrote about them I need to get 'em out and take some pics.  'Cause those are harder to fake than text.

I also have 8 telescopes but sounds like Mr. Chaos is a wee bit more dedicated to refractors as I have a mix of all 3 designs.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 27, 2021)

8 still a good number bud, i just carnt let them go once i get them they all hold good memorys. i still own my first a 70mm f11 Cooke i got given by my granddad in 1970 and it was 40 years old then ive refused stupid money for it.
heres my flickr page incase you would like to see some of my work bud charl chaos | Flickr  bet you carnt guess what my field is   .


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

Got two more watches to add to my collection, more like one really. First off, I'd gotten a used and abused TH Professional 200M with its lovely blue dial a few days back, and that's about it, the bracelet and bezel (missing lume at 12 o'clock mark) have seen better days. I'll have the battery replaced and buffed to a semblance of its former glory. This will be my daily driver (after work has been done on it), and it'd be a watch I can wear nicely and NOT worry about scratching, denting or losing it. The glass being Sapphire, is pretty much perfect, thank heaven for that!





Secondly, the Seiko Prospex Alpinist Ginza Limited Edition that I'd ordered finally arrived yesterday, I bought it because it has such a lovely dial....


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 27, 2021)

I collect dogs it seems.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 8, 2021)

I sent the beat up Tag Heuer for some polishing/buffing work and a battery change a few days back, I've just gotten it back and I must say, it looks good....so good that now, I don't know IF I want it to be my daily driver.


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 22, 2021)

I thought I would give this thread a boost...


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

@Audioave10

Wow, nice collection of DDR2 RAM, I happen to have those Corsair and HyperX RAM kits myself.....somewhere. Nice pile of GB mobos as well, I'm a fan of GB mobos after getting the excellent X570 Aorus Xtreme, but am definitely NOT a fan of their GPU's after having two GB Vega64 Gaming OC dying within months of each other.....and not long after warranty expired at that! No sirree, not a fan of their GPUs!


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ah a Thread about Watches   

i never use it, its 99,99% in the case so there isnt anything right there.


----------



## Rorre (Dec 15, 2021)

A little background about my GPU collection. I bought a BFG GTX 9800GT *1GB* Eco Edition (from a local shop) in 2009 for my WinXP machine, and it took awhile till I found another 9800GT card to run my first SLI machine. However (this is before online shopping was popular), big oversight, new to me, but you need equal Vram to make it work, and the second card I bought was identical BFG, but with *512MB* of Vram. Apparently there was driver patch that would allow SLI, but I never tried. Hence, the second card remains unused sealed in the anti-static bag. The other card was never used but I did take it out of the anti-static bag to admire BFG's take on the GTX 9800GT. I thought it was the most beautifully engineered product of its day, hey, it was ECO friendly...,environmentally conscious...blah, blah, blah LOL.

Anyway, my Xp machine now is a Pentium4 Prescott (hyper-threading), 4GB of ram on an Asus motherboard, it sports a HIS X1950 PRO IceQ 3 Turbo 512MB AGP Rev.2 graphics card. Bit of a monster from its day, and you need a really good PSU to avoid the BSD. Unbelievable that this machine runs flawlessly to this day, it introduced me to my favorite games Doom and Wolfenstein at the time, and we can still browse YouTube.

The PNY GTX 550TI, was in my wife's work HP computer i7-2600S, I upgraded her machine to a Zotac GTX 650Ti *2GB* edition. Originally, I upgraded her to a Zotac GTX 650Ti *1GB* edition, but the cooling fan went south. I called Zotac tech support number and asked for help, and they agreed to send me a new cooling fan replacement that I installed; Zotac has great customer relations, at least in my experience. However, the wife needed her computer to be useful pronto, so I went out and bought the 2GB edition, it was the last one  in stock at the time from Staples locally, the GTX 750ti was on the shelf but was a little pricey compared to the last 650ti on the shelf. On the table is the *1GB* version. I keep all the original boxes. And she still uses the HP intel i7 2600S, (8GB ddr3 and SSD boot disk) for work, including video conferencing with Microsoft Teams, SKYPE with family and friends, MS Office productivity without a hitch.
More to come....

OK, the Crysis 2 GPU is an EVGA GTX 560ti 1GB version, picked this up a bout 5 years ago for $100, good price at the time. Didn't really need it, just wanted to have it as a backup in case my SLI GTX 660's gave up the ghost, and it looked cool.

Yes I finally built my SLI machine, with an ASUS P8Z77V-Deluxe, and i7-3770K, 32 GB Corsair Vengeance, 2 EVGA GeForce GTX660 SC *3GB* editions in SLI (3gb was a lot in the day), 500GB boot disk and 2 1TB HDD for storage, and a Corsair 750W 80plus Gold modular PSU in a big Cooler Master chassis. This is my daily driver today, and I'm going to be perfectly honest, never had a BSD, or any stutters in gaming, and temps never exceeded 90C during benchmarking (TimeSpy, Heaven, CineBench etc) extreme settings in all at 1080p in Win7.
This rig stayed in SLI from 2012 to 2018, but when I upgraded the OS to Win10, I switched to an ASUS GTX 1070 Turbo edition that I found used for $300....I was keen on trying VR, as it was becoming the trending thing 3 or 4 years ago. The metal backplates that came stock with the GTX660 and (and the GTX1080) was a nice esthetic touch that exemplified EVGA's attention to detail in their products.

I picked up the EVGA 1080 SuperClocked edition a few months later for $400 as a backup, as I found thru my research, that the ASUS turbo edition may run hot because of its blower style. But in monitoring its temp I've never seen it exceed 80C under load. It keeps going, and the GTX1080 keeps waiting. Apparently its a good time to have a backup GPU of its caliber.


----------



## Audioave10 (Dec 15, 2021)

Very nice! I also enjoy WindowsXP and Windows7 with plenty of choices for their hardware.


----------



## Rorre (Dec 16, 2021)

My *HIS X1950 PRO IceQ 3 Turbo 512MB AGP Rev.2* graphics card up and running. As mentioned in my previous post I have an intel P4 Northwood hyperthreaded, I mentioned it was a P4 Prescott, my bad. Dragged it out today after a 9 year hybernation, opened it up and removed the graphics card to take some photos, back together and beholed, it fired right up. In fact I'm posting here now with this very machine. Enjoy


----------



## Audioave10 (Dec 16, 2021)

Those HIS are good cards. I have the 4870 I want to use for the next WindowsXP build.


----------



## Rorre (Dec 16, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> Those HIS are good cards. I have the 4870 I want to use for the next WindowsXP build.


I’d like to see those in SLI, since you have a PCI-E version


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Rorre said:


> I’d like to see those in SLI, since you have a PCI-E version


I think you meant Crossfire as it's a Radeon card


----------



## Rorre (Dec 17, 2021)

Maenad said:


> I think you meant Crossfire as it's a Radeon card


Ahh yes, my bad. I'm an nVidia guy. lol


----------



## TxGrin (Dec 19, 2021)

Old Vintage Lures


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2022)

ah, s'been a while ... oh well, budding collection :


love Morakniv knives ... cheap strudy and ... collectable ... now i need to find some seller that have classics and not only the "modern" one (nothing wrong with the modern one tho )
will probably take some classic (with the classic "mora" handle shape like the woodcarving one but with a standard Scandi grind blade ) the Mora 2000 and Garberg later

detail of the Woodcarving 106 (c) and the Kansbol sheat plus "survival kit" (which is just an addon with a ferrocerium firesteel and a diamond sharpening file )


in short: Eldris (the short bladed one) is my everyday carry, the Kansbol is my go to when i go hiking/skiing and the woodcarving 106 (c) is my retirement hobby insurance, as i do like to carve wood ... dunno maybe do some keyhanger and other little pieces and sell them on open air market for extra income


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 16, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> ah, s'been a while ... oh well, budding collection :
> View attachment 239931View attachment 239932
> 
> love Morakniv knives ... cheap strudy and ... collectable ... now i need to find some seller that have classics and not only the "modern" one (nothing wrong with the modern one tho )
> ...


I have a mora and a few ganzo knives, I don't collect knives but I do enjoy a good quality knife. Sadly through work I do normally abuse them, my poor mora got had by the dogs recently.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I have a mora and a few ganzo knives, I don't collect knives but I do enjoy a good quality knife. Sadly through work I do normally abuse them, my poor mora got had by the dogs recently.
> View attachment 239941
> View attachment 239942


ouch ... strong dog you have there (well the sheat is not sturdy as the knife anyway  ) ... as i saw a video depicting heavy abusing on a Morakniv Robust by DBK (Dutch bushcraft knives) which involved hammering, heavy batoning ,shooting it with a high powered gamo rifle and splitting/cutting metal and brick with the aforementioned knife  and after a quick reshaping it was almost "as new"

it's a Mora No. 711 from what i see, or am i mistaken?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 16, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> ouch ... strong dog you have there (well the sheat is not sturdy as the knife anyway  ) ... as i saw a video depicting heavy abusing on a Morakniv Robust by DBK (Dutch bushcraft knives) which involved hammering, heavy batoning ,shooting it with a high powered gamo rifle and splitting/cutting metal and brick with the aforementioned knife  and after a quick reshaping it was almost "as new"
> 
> it's a Mora No. 711 from what i see, or am i mistaken?


No idea it was inherited along side alot of nice tools favourite of which is either the knife or this 

 a cooper group wire wrap tool. Not really used in networking much today but awesome for temporary connections on micro controllers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2022)

alright it's the 746 now that i remember the 711 has red accent 

they are basically the same save for the blade which is carbon steel for the 711, should have noticed with the "stainless" on the blade which indicate Sandvik 12C27 material usually used with most stainless Morakniv like my eldris and Kansbol (Carbon steel is a bit more sturdy and easier to re sharpen) my Woodcarving 106 (c) has a carbon steel (and was also made in laminated steel but got sold out quite fast )

given how cheap the 711 is (around 12 to 15chf about the same in $ although i saw it at 8$ sometime), it was my next addition to the collection and also probably my main multi purpose for home


----------



## Audioave10 (Mar 16, 2022)

I have about 50 of these NASCAR autograph trading cards plus hundreds more of all types. This collection along with rare books, magazines, posters
and other cars and stuff was created over 20 years ago...and then ignored and stored.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 8, 2022)

added: Garberg (can't find a Mora 2000 in stock ... given that it was a limited run edition ... i think i will abandon that one unless i get lucky and find one either second hand or as usual with things i like to collect find one when i am not searching for one anymore  )

heavy duty proof all the way! and at his full price, which it is totally worth of it, it's half the price of a Victorinox Mic-L (which oddly is produced by a Spanish manufacturer : Manufacturas Muela ... i do not mind ...  Hispano-Suiza is good too  ) well i got it at 50% promo basically i paid the same price as the Kansbol for a Garberg with multimount


molle compatible very practical and secure (and also come with the same belt hoop as the Kansbol but, obviously, in black instead of green )

the tail of the tang protrude quite a bit out of the polyamide handle (same handle shape as the Kansbol but pure polyamide instead of polyamide center and TPE outer grip) and can double as a glass breaker
3.2mm thick blade and Sandvik 14C28N steel (opposed to the 12C27 of the Eldris/Kansbol) standard drop point scandi grind edge and the usual "Mora" sharpness out of the box 


comparison of the 2 blade thickness the Kansbol profile grind make it more adapted as an allrounder (more into food prep with light woodworking but no batoning ) flat ground spine for the same firestriking ability, batoning if needed, even a log taking the length from the ricasso to the tip, with only the point slightly out will split in half in only a few strong hits 



yep ... i am sold on Mora knives and will definitely add some more iconic one later (if i can find them, because till now only the Wood Carving 106(c) has that old school Mora look )


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 8, 2022)

I miss the Audio collecting days of the 70's mainly. The first Pic is of a famous AD about Marantz and I owned one of these - 2250b.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 8, 2022)

Was reminded of my Logitech collection.



All still work perfectly. I modded the M510 Mouse to prevent accidental button presses, but it otherwise works perfectly.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 8, 2022)

I still have the old Logitech MOMO steering Wheel... and 3 MX518 mice!


----------



## 68Olds (Apr 8, 2022)

I still use my red momo. LOL  Sadly, it doesn't work in some newer racing sims.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 10, 2022)

I have more than a few hobbies, which add to my collections, such as audio equipment, headphones, game systems, video games, books, tools, etc, but as for actually collecting anything? I'm a fan of Skylanders and Disney Infinity. Now here is the kicker, I don't play the games. I just really like the characters and started buying them years ago. My collection is pretty large and I have boxes packed away with even more. So many duplicates and stuff. I also have a lot that are new in their cartons, but those are packed away too. 

So here are my (on display) Skylanders and Disney Infinity characters:
(It's pretty crammed in there though, I really need bigger display cases or to add another one or so...)


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Apr 15, 2022)

half of my 1960's  electric slot car collection   Ho , 1/32nd and 1/24th scale    {a few static models in there)






HO Scale





1/32nd Scale









  1/24th Scale


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 15, 2022)

Awesome collection of 50's, 60's, and 70's track cars and open-wheelers!


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 16, 2022)

NASCAR 1993, Formula One 1992 & Cart INDY 1992 trading card big sets...never opened.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (May 14, 2022)

probably half of the wife's Duke Nukem collection...I wonder which closet the rest is in !..haha

all official swag and figures...no knock offs


----------



## onemanhitsquad (May 24, 2022)

the wife again...some of her Pop's collection...some autographed and some rare


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

onemanhitsquad said:


> the wife again...some of her Pop's collection...some autographed and some rare
> 
> View attachment 248610
> 
> View attachment 248611


Wait, you got Iron Maiden and enough Elvira's to choke a sharknado, but no Def Leppard? I mean, you even have a Donald Trump! Seriously?


----------



## mclaren85 (May 24, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> My share of SQL cards


Do you want a Turkish postcard for your collection?


----------



## Audioave10 (May 24, 2022)

More Games & PC Gamer magazines from a neglected corner of the room...


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 2, 2022)

I might be adding 2-3 more watches to my collection, will see if I can work it out....will post pics IF I'm successful.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 2, 2022)

How about some badass 12"s?

The Heads will know what this is...  Soundsystem culture 2.0... stuff from the early Dubstep days (2003~2010).

Do look up some of these on 'Tube. Crank that bass. Its another dimension, I still havent found anything quite like it.. the vast majority of these records will make your beer jump out of your cup

Used to play clubs/gigs and the odd festival with this arsenal 

Sorta retired, still doing the odd set but now with a DDJ-400, digital only, man its so much easier, but lacks a lot of the charm of vinyl. And its weight 









This one captures the general mood quite well. Imagine just under or over 1-2K bodies bouncing to this. Literally everyone came for the sound. Just that, you, and the room. Its a half-beat music style, entirely bass driven and minimalistic, the beat is just half the dance really - its literally floating on those basslines all night long.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 10, 2022)

Old Racing Games...some are good and some are Janky City.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

One more for the road...the strap needs to be changed.




Edit - I'm getting old, and my eye sight ain't what it used to be.....that's my excuse anyway. Seems like the blue strap is new and an authentic A. Lange & Sohne crocodile(?) leather strap which came without the buckle, which was taken from original strap, and cost about 400-500 bucks just for the strap alone.


----------



## Remeca (Aug 27, 2022)

This is my accidental collection of console boxes. Only console I have without a box is the NES.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 27, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


>



I am one of those that prefer a protected winder
*

*


----------



## khemist (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm getting into watches a bit more, i'll never spend massive amounts but do like a nice Automatic, this is the latest one.

Boldr venture Carbon Black.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Was reminded of my Logitech collection.
> View attachment 242893
> All still work perfectly. I modded the M510 Mouse to prevent accidental button presses, but it otherwise works perfectly.


Ahh that red ball mouse on the right was the best.  I still have one but after 8 years the clicker malfunctions and I can't use it for day to day anymore.  I had a dream of replacing the switch one day to revive old glory but it never came to pass.  I reluctantly using M575 as the closest replacement.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 29, 2022)

Come to think of it.. I think I have a collection of Thermalright heatsinks 

I have Frost Commander 140, Ultra 120 Extreme Rev. B, Ultra 120 Extreme circa 2007, Le Grand Macho RT, True Spirit 140 Power, XP-90, HR-03 (VGA), 1x HR-09 (NVME), 2x HR-09 Pro (NVME), and I think that's all of them.. I should get them all together for a picture sometime..


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 9, 2022)

Another look and hopefully a better pic...


----------

